# Custom Grip for M9 COMMERCIAL (J92M9A0M)



## djtd23 (May 21, 2011)

My old man will be retiring from the Army after 30+ years of active duty and as retirement gift I'd like to present him with the M9 Commercial (That is what Beretta's website calls it.) To add uniqueness to this otherwise pretty plain pistol I would like to have custom wooden grips made featuring an Engineer Castle and a few other things to commemorate his career. I've done a fair amount of searching online and have come up with a few websites but I wanted to tap into your all's expertise to get a really high quality product that will make the pistol special. Any suggestions on where to get the grips made would be greatly appreciated as well as any suggestions to make the pistol cooler overall. I've done some reading on replacing the recoil spring guide rod with steel to make it more like the service pistol. Any thoughts, ideas, or suggestions welcome.

Thank you,

Dan


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Dan,

Wow! What a great son!! Sounds like your Momma and Daddy brought you up well 

I cant give any suggestions about the custom grips, but I love that idea!! I'm sure there's someone out there with a laser engraver that can work that up for you.
For overall "cool" factor I gotta toss in a vote for the LaserMax guide rod laser. This replaces the standard guide rod with a perfectly engineered laser. Nothing hanging off the gun, nothing to ever adjust or zero in - its engineered to be exactly on paralax and never needs adjusted. 

The other thing that would be helpful would be to replace the D-Spring. This seems to be a popular upgrade. 

Getting any form of night-sights on the M9 can be a challenge - - so if you were to include that, you would ratchet the "cool" factor up another few notches. 

Now how about a custom holster? I'll bet you could get one of the leatherworkers over at leatherworker.net to work up a real fancy design 
Of course, he's gonna need a hand-tooled belt to go with that fancy holster, oh and a hand-tooled dual-mag pouch with a matching design! 

A little custom engraving on the slide to commemorate his service and I would say that is an heirloom piece that will never leave your family!!

Good luck and thank you, your Dad and your family for the sacrifices you all have made while your Father served our country!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

I have never used them, contact 1911 Grips Store.

1911 Grips Store :: 1911-Grips.com


----------

